#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  track changes not showing as strikethrough for some users

## meghanalissa

I can open a document and see all changes (without making any setting changes) as normal with strikethrough and underline text, but a co-worker cannot.  I compared all of our settings within the Tracking section under Review ribbon and they are the same.  I cannot seem to find a reason she cannot see the changes but I can.  Both of us are using Word 2010 and Windows 7.  Help please!

----------


## macropod

Check that the Tracking group on the Reviewing tab is set to 'Final Showing Markup' and that the 'Show Markup' dropdown has the 'Insertions and deletions' option checked.

----------


## meghanalissa

Yeah, it has both of those checked. But it is still not showing the insertions and deletions properly on her machine.

----------


## macropod

You might try repairing that machine's Office installation (via Programs & Features > Microsoft Office > Change in the Windows Control Panel). Alternatively, if it works OK for other users on that machine, and not for the same users on other machines, that suggests problems with the user's user profile.

----------


## HenryWilson

It may be that the issue can be resolved very simply by clicking on Track Changes (down arrow) and selecting Change Tracking Options and under Markup selecting Deletions

----------

